# Externe Festplatte automatisch einschalten?



## maxiw (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine externe Festplatte die einen manuellen Ein- und Ausschaltknopf besitzt,
dass bedeutet aber auch, dass man sie immer nach starten des PC's von Hand einschalten muss.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass sie das automatisch tut?

Ich könnte sie jedoch auch an einen Server anschließen, der immer an ist.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, dass sie sich andauernd in einer Art Ruhezustand befindet und nur anspringt wenn sie gebraucht wird, oder dass man sie über irgendein Script einschalten kann. (Ich möchte sie nicht die ganze Zeit im Keller laufen lassen.)

Danke schonmal
maxiw


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (26. Dezember 2006)

Hey,

wie wäre es wenn du dir einfach eine Master Slave Steckdosenleiste zulegst und sobald du den PC anmachst geht halt der Monitor, die Festplatte und alles andere mit an?

Diese Leiste bekommst du im Baumarkt ab 10€

Ich selber nutze es so und muss sagen das es super klappt!


----------



## maxiw (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe so eine Steckdosenleiste, dass bedeutet ja eigentlich dass es einen "Power Sensor" (heißt bei meiner so) gibt und wenn der angeschaltet wird geht alles andere auch mit an! Oder?

Bei mir ist es so, dass es beim Ausschalten wunderbar funktioniert, aber beim anschalten nicht! Die Festplatte geht immer wunderbar mit aus, aber nicht mit an!


----------

